# Hp Drucker schneidet Ränder ab!?



## Ador (6. September 2005)

Hallo,
Immer wenn ich auf Fotopapier der Größe 10x15 drucke, schneidet mein Drucker mir die Ränder ab. Der Drucker kann Randlosdrucken, dass funktioniert auch problemlos. 
Wenn ich ein Fotodrucke und es genau auf das 10x15 Format anpassen lasse, fehlen trotzdem manche Ränder. 
Hab dann extra in Photoshop ein Testbild mit exakt 10x15 Cm erstellt und gedruckt, wieder das selbe...
Kann man den Drucker speziell Justieren oder Einstellen, dass er exakt Druckt?

HP Deskjet 6540

MFG Ad0r


----------

